# Eldar Wave Serpent W.I.P (Airbrush)



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

My son and I are in a doubles tournament on Saturday and he still had a few items to paint up beforehand. One of those items was his Wave Serpent. To speed things up a bit I base coated it for him using an airbrush. All he has to do now is add some details and he is done...:wink:










Wish us Luck:victory:


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

That's pretty friggin' awesome, good luck


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Dude I like the contrast and how it goes from red to bight yellow

Very nice dude


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Fine work there DF. I must get my airbrush back from my fashion designer friend. It gives such a smooth coat on tanks, and saves hours of work. Nice colour choices on the hatches too.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks guys!

My son and I won the tournament as well as best display. However, because we won the overall we 'passed' the best display to the second place team (They put a lot of work into their display base and we thought that they deserved something for their efforts.) Thanks again.:victory:


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

that is wicked sexy, but how come the wave serpent, as you say has both a pulse laser and a bright lance? :/


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

whiplash308 said:


> that is wicked sexy, but how come the wave serpent, as you say has both a pulse laser and a bright lance? :/


"counts as"... twin linked bright lance.k:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

not a favourite colour choice of mine on this, but the transitions are super sexy man!! Nice work, now get her weathered LOL I just finished a new suprise, I'll take pics tomorrow!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

HorusReborn said:


> not a favourite colour choice of mine on this, but the transitions are super sexy man!! Nice work, now get her weathered LOL I just finished a new suprise, I'll take pics tomorrow!


Cool! I'll be watching...:victory:


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

wow that looks swett... is airbrushing easy? i mean to do the blending and stuff? because the surface looks super smooth all the way through the colors.

and congratulations on the tournament  must be nice for you and your son to share the same hobby


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like the smoothness of the blending from the front to the back, very nicely done.


----------

